# Grouper Spots



## heathhampton (Apr 14, 2008)

I know I am clouding up the forum with all of my posts but I am from Atlanta and only come down once a year to fish and all of your information has saved me countless hours of research and experimentation. I have never caugth a keeper grouper and would like to know a good public (or private) spot where I have a chance of catching one. We are going to be jigging and using live cigs as well. Any help is, as always, appreciated! BTW, I am coming out of Pensacola Pass and have a 24' CC.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

get some numbers to the 29th edge and yellow gravel. If you bump around there long enough, you should not have any trouble catching scamp and grouper.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

you can also simply hit the edge and bump around there and you will hit some ajs and grouper as well, with snapper thrown in too.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, 90% of the grouper are going to be at the edge and beyond. In the summer months they move out to deeper water for the most part. You will come across some stray grouper on some of the closer in public spots every once in a while.


----------



## heathhampton (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! How far out from PP is the Edge? The coords I have are 29:56.50 87:07.50....Sound about right?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know how far the edge is from Pcola but it is 28 from Destin, which I go out of.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

It depends on what direction you head out of Pensacola pass. If you head SSE it is not nearly as far as if you head SSW. I believe if you head SSE it is about 22 miles but much farther if you head SSW.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

use this to determine distance

http://www.chemical-ecology.net/java/lat-long.htm


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Conner (6/25/2008)*Don't use that. It's not accurate.


sorry i didnt know that


----------



## heathhampton (Apr 14, 2008)

What is the closest spot to the Edge out of Pensacola Pass?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Is this the father-son argument thread?:banghead


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Due South of P'cola pass 29 miles. Look for all the boats stacked up like cord wood. Sniff around and find you a rock, or do like a lot of people out there and anchor up right on top of another boat.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

That might be part of your problem in finding a place to fish.


----------



## heathhampton (Apr 14, 2008)

Can you still catch keeper aj's in a little closer, say 120 feet?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes you can still catch a few legal ajs in 120' of water but it must be private or they will be all caught up in a few days. I have a kick butt aj spot in 118'.


----------



## heathhampton (Apr 14, 2008)

lobsterman, I sent you a pm.


----------

